# Birmingham Trip.



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hello Folks. It has been quite a while since I have been on here,however I have a question for any nice person living in or near Cannon Hill Park in Birmingham who can point me in the right direction of the Park. You may or may not know that the British Pipe Band Championship is being held there on Saturday 28th June 08. Can anyone either give me the Postal Code or a Street Name and Number for my Sat nav, close to the Park. Thanks Willie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Russell Road
Moseley
Birmingham
B13 8RD

Link

Jacquie


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacqui. Thank you very much for the speed and the information supplied. It will be a great help to us. Cheers Willie.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Clent hills caravan park is close to Birmingham it's a C&CC site 
very nice site if you are looking for one.

Aido


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Birmingham Trip*

Thanks Aido. Do you have an address or postal code for it as we may use it on the Saturday night after the the competition as we do not leave again until Sunday afternoon. Thanks Willie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Clent hills caravan park is close to Birmingham it's a C&CC site


Is :: this :: it? A C&CC site?

Gerald


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Re: post subject*

Is :: this :: it? A C&CC site?

Gerald[/quote]

Thats it
a beautiful park so close to Birmingham

Aido


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Willie

Another site which is reasonably close is CC Chapel Lane, which is a mile or so from M42 J3 off A435 about 6-7 miles from Cannon Hill Park, easy drive in to the park also as you take A435 into Bham then take Queensbridge Road which will give you access to CHP


Chris


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help on this one. Its nice to know that there are people out there that are willing to help others. I hope I am able to return it sometime. Also a great site for Motorhomers. That reminds me my subscription is due at the beginning of May. £10 well spent. Cheers all. Willie.


----------

